# my co2 regulator build..



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

Platinum Pro Star Duel Stage Stainless Steel Regulator, Stainless Steel Berkert Solenoid, Stainless Steel Ideal Needle Valve and various stainless steel fittings...

I could post the build if there is interest in it..but for now here is the pics...this is a lab quality setup with extreme precision..It was fairly inexpensive in comparison with the crappy full setups you can buy at a lfs..


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

thats very cool especially as yesterday I nearly paid $160 plus tax for the red sea setup. What was the cost for this? Where did you source the parts


----------



## game_killer (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm also interested to hear more about this. 
Very cool


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

kamal said:


> thats very cool especially as yesterday I nearly paid $160 plus tax for the red sea setup. What was the cost for this? Where did you source the parts


my needle valve was $130...solenoid was $100...regulator was off ebay..I got 2 of them for $60..you really have to be patient for the regulators but good deals on ebay can be found..and fittings were $35...

the whole setup cost around $300...but I went with all stainless steel which is pricey...If I was to build the same setup but with brass..it would of been $70 for the needle valve..$50 for the solenoid..and fittings would of cost $25..
so $145 plus a regulator...

I ordered all the parts from a guy in the states who sells custom co2 setups except for the regs..


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

That is beautiful.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks...

this make fine tuning co2 very easy..you set this once and you will never have to adjust it..


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, I love it... that is damn fine regulator. Brass just wasn't good enough! 

I just ordered a Berkert Solenoid... brass though. Let us know how you like the needle valve and if it is worth paying the extra 60 or so bucks beyond the standard Clippard. Have you messed around with it much? Can you seriously get it down to 2 bubbles per minute?


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

the needle valve is an Ideal needle valve hand made in the states....its worth every penny..the clippard is not so good.
Im sure you could set it lower then 2 bubble's a min..but I set it 1 on the macrometer to 1bubble/sec...then you can slowly increase from there.

the burkert is one the best solenoids for our use..if you want to check out an awesome thread on dual stage regulators and parts..check out...
http://www.barrreport.com/forumdisplay.php/6-CO2-Enrichment

there is soo much good info there.. left c, oldpunk, matt f, markwar are the kings of this co2 stuff.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, i may just start trolling ebay now. Nice work though, that set up could have cost you well over 600 bucks had you bought it at GLA or somewhere similar.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

yes it would be pricey...

if your looking for good deals contact maknwar of that page I gave you. Tell him I sent you. He can hook you up with anything you need for a good price...
He sells regulators, needle valves, solenoids, fittings...

Do you mind telling me what you paid for the solenoid?


----------



## bluedog800 (Nov 24, 2010)

i would be interested in seeing the photos from the build, it looks like a great project, and there is nothing like building stuff yourself to fully understand what each piece does..


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

49.99 + 8.99 for the cord. I'm sure it's more expensive then someone that can get this stuff direct... that was from another plant place, aquariumplants.com. 

I'm pretty tempted to take my regulator down to Cam Carb (Toronto... not sure if they are in Edmonton?) and seeing what they have in stock or see where they recommend for fittings and what not. After tearing mine apart, the most complicated part would be trying to fix the plunger rings in the solenoid or something like that, beyond that, it looks like pipe sealant and a crescent wrench.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

its the shipping that kills you...the price isnt bad...

my guy sells the chrome ones for 100..that includes shipping.
the brass ones would be about 60...

if your looking for a new regulator talk to maknwar...
http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/9194-FS-CO2-supplies-(regulators-and-more)
they range from $50-200..

for fittings check for a swagelok or hylok dealers in your area..they specialize in small fittings..


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

BTW: Are you a full subscriber at the Barr Report? Will these guys deal with you if your not? I have been meaning to do it for a while, just never got around to it.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

I used to be but not any more...

but yes they don't care whether you subscribe or not. The forum is open to anyone besides a little sub forum for subscribers only. The buy and sell is open to the public

this is tom barrs new tank...tell me this aint the nicest thing you ever seen


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, I have been following that thread over at aquascaping world - plants are in great shape - a good argument for his iron dosing regime.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice build,

I'm curious about his victor mini single stage regulator, do you think it can be used with a paint ball adapter? All of those regulators can right? 

Those Dual stage are listed in a very fair price I might say, the needle valve are mighty costly. What about Fabco or a Swagelok?

There a ton of people selling rigs on theplantedtank, tombarr etc, I'm just worried that if something goes wrong, I'm left high and dry. 
What are your opinions on the AquaticLife Co2 Compact, sexiest co2 regulator out there. Has a clippard cheapo needle valve tho. I think it's rated at 200 psi too.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Nice build,
> 
> I'm curious about his victor mini single stage regulator, do you think it can be used with a paint ball adapter? All of those regulators can right?


With the right adapters, you can use a normal CGA320 fitted regulator on a paintball cylinder. Though, you will find out soon that the paintball canisters don't last too long.

I have a 10 pound CO2 cylinder hooked up to a ADA Mini-S. The cylinder is larger than the aquarium 



FlyingHellFish said:


> Those Dual stage are listed in a very fair price I might say, the needle valve are mighty costly. What about Fabco or a Swagelok?


If you have patience, you can occasionally find excellent deals on parts on eBay. I bought a regulator on eBay for $60 shipped (a dual stage Victor). A few months later, I saw dual stage Concoas and Victors for $30 shipped 

The same applies for needle/metering valves. You can pay the normal price, or, if you are patient, you can find excellent deals on eBay. I bought my Swagelok metering valve for $8 shipped  Swageloks are just as good as the Ideal. The Fabco (NV-55) is the "basic" model that I would recommend as the bare minimum. It costs about $20 (but you will need the #10/32 adapters, so this will likely drive the total cost up to $25 or so).



FlyingHellFish said:


> There a ton of people selling rigs on theplantedtank, tombarr etc, I'm just worried that if something goes wrong, I'm left high and dry.


Most of the users there are quite friendly; LeftC (Cecil) is someone I could recommend right off the bat. I also do regulator builds, from time to time.



FlyingHellFish said:


> What are your opinions on the AquaticLife Co2 Compact, sexiest co2 regulator out there. Has a clippard cheapo needle valve tho. I think it's rated at 200 psi too.


I am not sure about this particular setup, since I have never used it. However, if it has the Clippard needle valve, I would recommend that you replace it.

Hope this helps,


----------

